# American Pain Foundation and the National Fibromyalgia Association Survey



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The American Pain Foundation and the National Fibromyalgia Association are committed to reaching out to individuals who live with pain. They are well aware of barriers to effective pain care that can be attributed to insurance company policies, no matter what the pain problem. APF and NFA have been provided a special opportunity to work on this issue and are first focusing on the pain care issues of those with fibromyalgia. In particular, they would like to know how delays or denials in insurance coverage impacts access to care.In December 2008, APF surveyed its members in Maryland, Delaware, District of Columbia, Pennsylvania, Virginia and West Virginia as Phase 1 of the pilot project. As result of an overwhelming response to the survey, we are expanding the next phase of the project to a national audience. If you completed the first survey, we thank you and invite you to take part again to answer additional questions. If you did not have the opportunity to participate in the earlier survey, please take part now. Please feel free to forward this email to anyone you know with fibromyalgia.APF and NFA invite you to share your insight on this topic by completing their online survey. This survey will be summarized and shared with you at a later date. Won't you take just a few moments of your time and let us know more about your struggles with access to pain care? What we learn from you can help us continue this work for others who live with different pain problems.Please complete their Insurance Barriers to Fibromyalgia National Survey now!


----------

